# Re-dyeing An Acid Washed shirt



## rcloud73 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello all,

I was wondering if it is possible to re-dye an acid washed shirt? Let me explain my problem. A customer has requested v-neck Affliction, Ed Hardy, etc. style shirts in solid black and not distressed. I found them at relikapparel.com, but they do not come in solid colors, only crinkle acid washed. I checked with Bare Apparel and they do not have v-neck, only crew. I don't know anywhere else to go to get this style of shirt and figured, if possible, I would just dye the black acid washed shirts black again. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

